# Took Amber through a GYMNASTIC! *Video*



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Amber and I have been doing really really well lately, we've been going on trail rides, her canter has never been better, and most importantly I am getting more and more confident every time I get on her back! Yesterday I took her on the trails and she spooked a couple times and it didn't bother me at all, a month ago I would have gotten off her and walked her back to the barn! Today in my lesson my trainer had me take her through a 5 jump gymnastic, I haven't jumped through a gymnastic in at least 2 years, probably more like 3 years, and I admit I was nervous!! But we went through it twice, Amber was a STAR and I had so much fun!! 

Here is a quick video of our second time through!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That does look like fun! And I love the arena with all that natural light.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for you, it looks like you had a blast! lovely the arena you guys have!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Looks like fun!! 
(and by the way, LOVE your horse's name! Keep onto her because horse's with the name Amber tend to steal your heart away!! R.I.P. Amber (my horse))


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Love it


----------

